# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Distributor Pakan Ikan Hias

## Bazar Koi

Malem dan Salam Kenal.
Kami penjual ikan hias, sedang cari informasi Distributor utama pakan CP, Hikari dll di Surabaya di Mana ya ?
Mungkin ada yang bisa kasi info nama dan nmr tlp nya ?
Trms

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

